# Increase of decrease of sex drive means boy or girl?



## rubysoho120

Any mamas out there that know the sex of their baby or have had a baby before and know if this theory is true? My co-worker told me if you are having a girl then you won't have a sex drive and if you have a boy you will want sex all the time. Opinions? Anyone else heard this? Any truth to it? I find out the sex of mine today. I'm sooooo anxious.


----------



## amjon

I had a sex drive with my daughter.


----------



## Belie

Haha, it's false. I'm having a boy and my sex drive has decreased to pretty much non existant my entire pregnancy!


----------



## rubysoho120

Thanks ladies for your input. Seems to be just another "theory"


----------



## monkeypooh

zero sex drive. I am having a little girl.


----------



## Embo78

Zero sex drive, we're having a boy


----------



## irmastar

increased sex drive, and I'm having a girl


----------



## Bats11

Increased sex drive with all of my 3 pregnancies & mine are all girls!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Would be nice if its true. With all 5 of my boys my sex drive increased to INSANE levels. But with this one, I haven't been interested at all. Hoping for a girl, so I'm going to say its true. :haha:


----------



## Torz

Well with my son I had highly increased sex drive & this time i dont want it at all, infact i dont want OH anywhere near me. We wont know what this one is untill birthday tho


----------



## TashTash

When I was pregnant with my son I had ZERO sex drive!


----------



## themarshas

I'm having a boy and I have no sex drive anymore...


----------



## Ziya

I'm having a girl and I can't get enough, my sex drive is through the roof!


----------



## orta12

Extremely unpleasurable sex life seems when I'm in the mood to try n get it going. My sex drive is barely there and with both my boys I was like a horn dog LOL... but now i'm like a big WITCH about everything more like on the rocks of a marriage now. sucks.


----------



## dizzy65

I dont know what im having (team yellow) but with my son i had absolutly NO sex drive and with this one i have a amazing sex drive lol so maybe its a girl hehe :winkwink:


----------



## 9jawife

Not true for me. I've only had sex once since I became pregnant when I REALLY wanted it, every other time (down to about once a week from our usual 2-4x) was for him. And as you can see, I'm having a boy.


----------



## Agiboma

the theory is not true for me with my son i had no sex drive also with this pregnancy a girl also no sex drive


----------



## Fortune Cooki

Increased sex drive and having a girl.


----------



## Bats11

I had a huge sex drive with all three of my pregnancies and they're all girls!!


----------



## Jess137

Increased sex drive and a girl.


----------



## exoticsiren

Increased sex drive w daughter.. Non right now..i think im having a boy..find out in 2 weeks


----------



## babyhopes2010

just means u didnt want sex lol


----------



## amjon

With my daughter I still wanted it; with these boys I'm really not interested but that could be due to the exhaustion from having two in there.


----------



## babyhopes2010

ignore my previous comment. there maybe some truth in it. 

high sex drive when pregnant with dd
now pregnant with ds i have no sex drive


----------



## Eleanor ace

I had a high sex drive with DS, low sex drive this time but won't know what we're having for a few more weeks.


----------



## aflaspoehler

It was opposite for me I was wanting it all the time with a girl and not at all with a boy.


----------



## motherofboys

I have 3 boys my 1st my sex drive went through the roof, with my 2nd it all but disappeared. . With my 3rd it started off normal then I had a bleed so we didn't do it again for ages. This time round we have only done it a few times, I want to but I'm scared of bleeding, plus with 3 kids the only time we can do anything is at night when they are asleep and by that time i can't keep my eyes open lol


----------



## graysmommy

Just a theory, it proved oppposite with me. No sex drive with DS, but definite sex drive with DD!


----------



## mamichulo5

This is # 5 for me and with DS1 I can't remember, all 3 DD's none when we did it was for DH and now this one is a boy sex drive thru the roof and DH is the one running:haha:


----------



## Kiwi08

I had a boy with my first pregnacy no sex drive. im having another boy and my sex drive is way high with this one so really dont believe u can tell if its a boy or girl simply based off your sex drive everyone is diff just like every pregnacy is diff..


----------



## Kirstymum005

No sex drive and expecting a boy!


----------



## LockandKey

had an increase during both pregnancies, first was a girl, 2nd is a boy


----------



## firsttimemaman

High sex drive with daughter. Low sex drive with son. Low sex drive again, so maybe another boy...


----------



## ashybug

Mine changes almost weekly, so I don't think it's gender related.


----------

